# Getting your Makeup Done Professionally: Fail or Fantastic?!



## greeneyedlady (May 24, 2011)

I thought I'd post this question/topic:

*Have you ever had your makeup professionally done--whether it was at a MAC counter or by a freelancer at a wedding, or anything in between?*


What was your experience like?
Did you end up going home and washing it all off, or adding your own touches?
Did you love it?
I'd love to hear your experiences!


----------



## kikikinzz (May 24, 2011)

I've had my makeup done at Ulta and let me just say that I was not impressed at all!  First time, she used only Urban Decay products and the second time, it was Too Faced.

I'm thinking it was the technique of the cosmeticians and not the products since I own a boatload of both.  I guess I'm one of those that like to do my own makeup.


----------



## greeneyedlady (May 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had my makeup done at Ulta and let me just say that I was not impressed at all!  First time, she used only Urban Decay products and the second time, it was Too Faced.
> 
> I'm thinking it was the technique of the cosmeticians and not the products since I own a boatload of both.  I guess I'm one of those that like to do my own makeup.


I've had some bad xp's as well getting mine done, but I've also had some really great experiences. I had my makeup done for my dad &amp; stepmom's wedding, and it turned out really well (although I did add a little more liner hee hee). 

I actually like to go get mine done professionally every now and then (I don't mention to the artist that I am one) just to break me out of my routines, and get another 'opinion' on how to do my own.


----------



## DropsofKarma (May 24, 2011)

I had my makeup done professionally and at the Bare Minerals counter. Both experiences were positive. The girls were nice and listen to which look I was going for. I can't say that I'll be able to recreate those looks again with all the product they used. You really can't go wrong with a makeup counter makeover. My only frustration is that they can't get my skintone right. I end up with a terrible foundation line.


----------



## janetgriselle (May 24, 2011)

Yeah, nobody seems to be able to get my skin tone right, it drives me nuts.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 24, 2011)

I've been wanting to get my makeup done at Ulta.  What do I do?  Go in barefaced and ask for a makeover or what lol.


----------



## kikikinzz (May 24, 2011)

They have events just about everyday where you can go in and have an associate do your makeup.  No appointment necessary.


----------



## AliciaMLay (May 24, 2011)

Great topic!!  I am too particular about my makeup to get it done by another artist.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Plus I really don't have any eyebrows, and most MUAs look perplexed when they figure this out! 

This should be very helpful for those who freelance like me!  Keep the answers coming.


----------



## greeneyedlady (May 24, 2011)

That's got to be frustrating about the foundation, especially if you're outdoors or in harsh lighting where it's REALLY visible you know?

Personally, I always custom blend foundation on clients because I find that many people have very unique skintones, and the major big name brands don't always match up to them (or they warm up to much after application and look a totally different shade that doesn't match!). I've also noticed some people (like me) happen to be much darker in certain areas of my face than others. I'm outdoors everyday so my forhead is much more tan than under my chin. The great thing about custom blending creme foundations is I can work with an array of skin tones vs. relying on a liquid line that won't always work. 

@ kik great info! That's cool you can walk right in...never thought about that!

@ bonnie I'd probably go in bare faced (but I would HATE doing that LOL). I guess if you didn't want to do that you could always ask them to remove your makeup....or just have them do certain parts of your makeup (like if you came in w/ foundation on and just wanted eyes or something?)

The thing I don't like about few times I've had it done @ counters is that I feel pressured to buy all the products I use. I mean, I understand and expect to pay for having my makeup done-just not hundreds of dollars in products.


----------



## kikikinzz (May 24, 2011)

When I've gone in, I usually have a product that I'm interested in.  First time, it was UD 24/7 in Bourbon.  I had her use it.  Even though she applied it like crap, I still liked the color and went ahead and purchased it.  That's what I've done.  Had something in mind that I would purchase anyways and had the girl demo it on me.  Win win in my book!


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 24, 2011)

I had my makeup done a handful of times and I was only happy once.  It's what pushed me to be an MUA myself.  I've always sold products and people tend to call me to do makeovers with the products I sell - however, Im getting away from the selling and more into makeup artistry in itself.

My experience is that they always use the wrong shade and layer it on too thick - even after I've said I dont want a made up look.  The last time I had my makeup done it was a complete disaster and I looked more like a geisha instead than a bridesmaid. LOL!


----------



## zadidoll (May 24, 2011)

I've been to three places to get my makeup done "professionally" (LMAO).

MAC - she made me look like a clown. TOO heavy on the makeup.

Clinique @ Macy's - she made me look like I had jaundice (too yellow).

MicaBella - allergic reaction to products, unable to return unopened/not used products, screamed at by manager.


----------



## kikikinzz (May 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been to three places to get my makeup done "professionally" (LMAO).
> 
> ...


So, you'd say you've been unsuccessful, huh?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *greeneyedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you didn't want to do that you could always ask them to remove your makeup....or just have them do certain parts of your makeup (like if you came in w/ foundation on and just wanted eyes or something?)


 Good idea. Lol  I don't think I could go out totally bare faced. 

@kiki Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 24, 2011)

I've never had it done. I want to.. if nothing else so I can have more of a hands on knowledge of what to do when doing someone elses makeup. But I don't know where to go around Fargo. We don't have a MAC counter and I'm not driving to Minneapolis.


----------



## kikikinzz (May 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SarraSanborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never had it done. I want to.. if nothing else so I can have more of a hands on knowledge of what to do when doing someone elses makeup. But I don't know where to go around Fargo. We don't have a MAC counter and I'm not driving to Minneapolis.


Well, it looks like you dont have an Ulta anywhere near Fargo either 




  You can go to the mall inside of Macy's, Dillards, JCPenny's etc and you can try there.


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 24, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah half the companies that are semi-decent don't even have one in North Dakota! I'm in nowhere land till I graduate.
 



> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kikikinzz (May 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SarraSanborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, I'll try that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Yeah half the companies that are semi-decent don't even have one in North Dakota! I'm in nowhere land till I graduate.


 Yeah, I'm from the midwest (Chicago) and have driven thru Fargo several times on family trips.  There's really not a whole lot out there 



  Sorry girlie.


----------



## greeneyedlady (May 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh what a nightmare! Did you buy any products after the application fail? Did they pressure you to? And regarding the MicaBella allergic reaction: the manager screamed at YOU? wow. Allergic reactions can be scary things...

I'd write/get in touch with corporate or their HR about that!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been to three places to get my makeup done "professionally" (LMAO).
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 24, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *greeneyedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh my gosh what a nightmare! Did you buy any products after the application fail? Did they pressure you to? And regarding the MicaBella allergic reaction: the manager screamed at YOU? wow. Allergic reactions can be scary things...

I'd write/get in touch with corporate or their HR about that!
 
With MAC and Clinique - no. With MicaBella yes because I lied too. The owner of kiosk said I could return it but on the receipt it stated no refunds and the manager was a complete... witch... who screamed at me in the middle of the mall. I posted about it in this forum if you want to read up on it. I have a pending lawsuit against them in small claims for my money back.


----------



## greeneyedlady (May 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> With MAC and Clinique - no. With MicaBella yes because I lied too. The owner of kiosk said I could return it but on the receipt it stated no refunds and the manager was a complete... witch... who screamed at me in the middle of the mall. I posted about it in this forum if you want to read up on it. I have a pending lawsuit against them in small claims for my money back.


 Jeebus! I'll read up on this for sure. What a nightmare. I'd be lawyering-up too; people and companies shouldn't be allowed to get away with behavior like that--especially when it comes to your health and an allergic reaction. Unbelievable!


----------



## magosienne (May 24, 2011)

Yes, twice.

The first experience was for the release of the Barbie collection by MAC. I liked the products, the lady was nice and funny, but this is where i learned applying makeup on yourself and on someone else is a totally different experience. She had little to zero experience, that was obvious. Shaky eyeliner (shouldn't have asked for more), powdery face, and melted makeup under a few hours, the worst was i had to visit a friend and use her bathroom to realise the disaster. I asked for the green&amp;pink eye look, i still do it, but without the fuschia lips, that is clearly too much for face, despite my liking for dramatic makeup.

The other was at a makeup school in Paris, i learned by hazard the school welcomed any person coming at their door on friday afternoons, to be used as models by their students. For students halfway in their year, i thought the level of knowledge was incredibly high, and professional. My makeup artist to be first did a look she had to do to validate that specific course (special effects), so she turned my face into a dead woman's face, with false ice on my eyes (very funny !), then after washing everything off my face, she did a night look. It was fantastic, i just wished i paid more attention to my eyes, she used a combination of dark green, brown and red and the result was stunning. It didn't last long though, she didn't use primers.


----------



## greeneyedlady (May 24, 2011)

Very interesting story! Quick question: With the final look from the makeup school, (the green and pink one) which eyeliner did the artist opt to go with? Pencil, gel, liquid, or a combination?



> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, twice.
> 
> ...


----------



## kerasaki (May 25, 2011)

I've had several MAC girls do my makeup, and the experience was lovely, except for one time when I didn't find the look at all flattering. But my greatest experience with a professional was when Nicola Chapman did my and my friend's makeup, when she was working in the Illamasqua counter @Selfridges. My friend and I went to London on vacation and had booked Nic for a makeover. It was a marvelous experience!!

Nic was amazing, she explained everything, she was very talkative and funny, and of course the result was extra-ordinary. She has magic hands! I had asked for a makeup to make my eyes look bigger, and my friend asked for a subtle smoky eyes and neutral lips. We both got exactly what we wanted and were very happy.

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/lina1911/my%20pictures/P091209_201033.jpg

(I'm on the right, my friend's on the left)


----------



## magosienne (May 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *greeneyedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Very interesting story! Quick question: With the final look from the makeup school, (the green and pink one) which eyeliner did the artist opt to go with? Pencil, gel, liquid, or a combination?


 
The green&amp;pink look was from MAC, she just used liquid. Their own liquid liner. It's probably the one thing that lasted most on me.

At the makeup school, i think she used first a pencil, then gel liner. She used khol for my waterline as well (black liner).


----------



## shellyCD (May 26, 2011)

do it once to learn some new techniques (ive been twice after 20 years)..after that do not waste your money..you know better what you like and probably can do just as good if not better..make up requires patiece and attention to detail..sadly i think they all just want our money and the more people they push in the chair the more money they make...


----------



## AndreaRenee (May 26, 2011)

I've never had my make-up done professionally! I'm dying to have it done, I'd love to see what a professional could do with all of my features.

I'm still learning my own face and how to bring out my best features.

Hearing the horror stories in here makes me a bit nervous though honestly, haha.

The last time I was in MAC she matched my skin poorly. I'm very fair but she gave me the Medium Studio Careblend Pressed Powder thing, I wish I'd noticed before I paid because the nearest MAC is far out of town and I can't return it. =/

I'm very obviously pale as all hell, I don't know why she thought that would be a better match, lol. -facepalm-

Does it cost to get your make-up done at MAC? Or is it free because you'll most likely be buying what they use on you after wards?

What is the price range normally for getting your make-up done professionally?


----------



## musingmuse (May 26, 2011)

I got my makeup done for free at the Bay at the NARS counter. It was a lot better than MAC. lol

But otherwise, I would only trust super duper experienced makeup artist, and it would probably cost a lot more money to not look like a clown. LOL
 



> Originally Posted by *AndreaRenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never had my make-up done professionally! I'm dying to have it done, I'd love to see what a professional could do with all of my features.
> 
> ...


----------



## IrelandM (May 26, 2011)

I have had my makeup done by some makeup artists at counters like Dior. Many of them did a very nice job. However, I always ended up preferring the way that I apply my makeup.


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (May 27, 2011)

Most the makeup looks I have had done I haven't liked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ls820 (May 27, 2011)

I had it done prof a few times. the experience was kinda shocking. I didn't think the make up artist knew how to do make up on asian features. put it bluntly i looked like a freak.

so then i went to an asian make up artist, a slight improved, i looked like a pig. they really know how to add pounds onto my face.

I'm not really comfortable with make up artists doing my make up... mainly because I don't feel it's hygenic, especially at counters and getting my make up done with testers


----------



## magosienne (May 27, 2011)

Yes, yuck !! That's why when i come in Sephora (that's where i buy most of my makeup), i always use hand sanitizer.

With no intention of generalising anything : the Sephora girls in the shops i have been and those i have seen applying makeup on clients, well, i don't know if it's a problem in recruit or of training, but they ALWAYS had dirty brushes, and the bristles were so dry and tangled, going in all directions, it's clear they don't take care of their brushes, and if they clean them, they must rub the bristles very hard.

To think they always wear makeup at work, i do wonder how they can apply makeup and not get pimples or eye infections, because if they don't wash their main tool at work, i'm not sure they do it at home.


----------



## greeneyedlady (May 27, 2011)

^^ewewewwwwww!! This is NOT good! Knowing how to sanitize is a HUGE issue! I'm shocked as well when I see other artists' "sanitation" (i.e. lack of) techniques. Artists should be sanitizing ALL products between EACH client. This includes brushes as well. Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 28, 2011)

Only ONCE was I truly satisfied with makeup applied to me and that was the lady demonstrated how to do my prom makeup. Since then I've never been satisfied. Not even one of my home country's BEST and most popular artists made me happy when he was done with my face, or the guy that works for the news here in Houston...

Currently, I prefer how I do my makeup. I don't think anybody could top me at doing it, lol!


----------



## gennett21 (May 28, 2011)

I have never gotten my makeup done before and really have never been interesting in getting my makeup done by someone else because when I go to the makeup counters I am not that impress with there work. They tend to apply too much makeup and are not good with color matching. My mom and other family members have gotten their makeup done and they applied so much makeup that they went to the bathroom and took it off. The issues that I have when I am trying to get matched for my foundation color is enough to let me know I don't want them doing my makeup. lol! Most of the times people are better at applying their own makeup than the supposed to be professional.


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 29, 2011)

How do you approach someone at a counter at like Macys about getting your makeup done?


----------



## Dame de l Ennui (May 29, 2011)

My friend had her makeup done by a professional for her nonfirmation. She seemed happy about it, but she said the professional artist added too little mascara.


----------



## greeneyedlady (May 29, 2011)

I would call ahead and find out when their "slower" times are, so there aren't a ton of customers around. When I had mine done at Macy's I felt bad for the girl that did mine--she was rushing around back and forth, trying to get my application done as well as helping customers that needed to buy products. I can't speak for all companies, but I know for the counters I've been to there is a minimum "fee" for getting your makeup done that is redeemable in products. (I want to say it was around $45? at the MAC counter?) I don't know if things have changed, but that's how it was when I had mine done.



> Originally Posted by *SarraSanborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you approach someone at a counter at like Macys about getting your makeup done?


----------



## greeneyedlady (May 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dame de l Ennui* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My friend had her makeup done by a professional for her nonfirmation. She seemed happy about it, but she said the professional artist added too little mascara.



Mascara can be difficult to apply on others (in my xp), especially on people who are very flinchy/never had their makeup done by someone else. It makes the artist nervous as heck because the last thing you want to do is poke someone in the eye! Sometimes in these situations I'll actually hold the wand steady and tell the client to "blink," kind of having them self-coat. The other option is gently holding their top lid back, that way the roots of the lashes are much easier to get at. I'd love to hear other artists' opinions on this matter (or those who just do makeup on others for fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Thanks for the input Dame !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gennett21 (May 29, 2011)

You can either call in for an appointment or walk in. I know Mac wants you to purchase $50.00 worth of their products or I guess if you don't want to purchase any products you just pay them $50.00.


----------



## KitaRei (May 30, 2011)

I had mine done once by MAC when I did a charity fashion/flower show.  It came out really good!


----------



## LoriA (May 30, 2011)

They are very nice and usually offer to apply their products so they can make a sale.  Often it depends on how busy they are, but they usually approach me on their own.  You have to be careful of how much you spend after they're done though.


----------



## aptgirl (May 31, 2011)

I ve got that done qutie a good few times, only once went right which is cat-eye look for my already "cat-eye-liked" eyes mmm





 I went to Bobbi Brown once, and they made me look like just had a punch on my eyes and my face look... ashhhy!  I assuming maybe they didnt reli get trained for oriental face in makeup school?


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 31, 2011)

If the makeup counters at the mall charge you then run away fast! LOL!

Here's what I do:

"Hi, I'm interested in your foundations and I was hoping you could do a color match?"

They always say yes, then asken them if they could apply the product all over and from there ask about coordinating colors - next thing you know you've learned something new - tried out their makeup and have a fresh new face.

I've never paid for a makeup application at the mall.


----------



## AmyNxDx (May 31, 2011)

I've had my makeup done a few times and every time it looked awful. Each time it's been by a black makeup artist. I'm not sure if the girls just didn't know how to do makeup on a white girl, or what. So now I just do my own for every event.


----------



## xina751 (Jun 1, 2011)

personally i will never get my makeup done by anyone at the retail level. simply they do not know enough about my skin to even get the foundation right. because of my rosacea as i've mentioned before, foundation can be funky to get on right. my skin likes to ball up into little clumps if you swipe foundation too much, so i require lots of stippling. most artists at the retail level will not be able to work with my skin or eyebrows very well (wirey italian brows!)

anyway, i would consider getting my face done by a professional who specializes like i do, but i have not found any in my area! when my sister worked for nordstrom sometimes they would do makeup events, but i never had the opportunity to sit for a regional artist. maybe sometime i will, i'm kind of curious now.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 1, 2011)

So tomorrow I'm getting a mini-makeover at the mall, because I was involved in a local MOM makeover... I'll post pics.


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jun 1, 2011)

oooo Can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So tomorrow I'm getting a mini-makeover at the mall, because I was involved in a local MOM makeover... I'll post pics.


----------



## aptgirl (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh forgot to mention, I went to get my eyebrows done few times, and I look like a clown! The brows just seems" photoshop:Cut-&gt;Paste" on my face =( I had to go somewhere washed it off before let anyone see me! (I was too shy to tell the MU she did crappy job). I think it is hard for western&amp;American makeup artist to do Asian faces. Comppre to the others, our facial feature is more "2D" than "3D" with our small and non- hollow eys and tiny noses =(  Wish I am lucky enough to meet a makeup specialist someday get some good advice!


----------



## aptgirl (Jun 1, 2011)

exactly! Everytime I apply mascara on my frnd I just sweat helllll a lot ! especially the bottom lashes!

 



> Originally Posted by *greeneyedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SarraSanborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you approach someone at a counter at like Macys about getting your makeup done?


I called ahead and made and appt to get my make-up done. In my case I went to the clinique counter to get my makeup done in preparation for my wedding. They were really great at helping me choose colors and then I placed a pre-order which I purchased during bonus time.


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jun 1, 2011)

Ooo do you have pics? We love pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *NotAVampireLvr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I called ahead and made and appt to get my make-up done. In my case I went to the clinique counter to get my makeup done in preparation for my wedding. They were really great at helping me choose colors and then I placed a pre-order which I purchased during bonus time.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 1, 2011)

Well so much for that! I emailed them to verify my 9 AM appt tomorrow only to find out they decided to book someone else! I was told I could show up at 8:30 AM to see if they could take me. :roll: It's like thanks but no thanks, I'm not going to go at 8:30 AM to wait around to see if they're going to give me a makeover or not. I was told I was getting one then told no then told "maybe". Pft, not wasting my time on it.


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jun 1, 2011)

OMG what the heck is wrong with companies! Whatever happened to CUSTOMER SERVICE? How irritating!!! That kind of stuff really gets to me. argh!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well so much for that! I emailed them to verify my 9 AM appt tomorrow only to find out they decided to book someone else! I was told I could show up at 8:30 AM to see if they could take me. :roll: It's like thanks but no thanks, I'm not going to go at 8:30 AM to wait around to see if they're going to give me a makeover or not. I was told I was getting one then told no then told "maybe". Pft, not wasting my time on it.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 1, 2011)

I have wedding day pics...  yes - but alas I didn't think to take pictures the day of the makeover.  Digital cameras were a new thing...




 



> Originally Posted by *greeneyedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooo do you have pics? We love pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jun 2, 2011)

For some reason they all end up being a fail. I guess it's mostly because it's what *they think* you would look good in and we wouldn't think of ever wearing it. They always seem to get the face darker than normal and stack on the eye shadows with a weird color of lipstick. I couldn't even *remove* mine too well every time too, like almost stained, but that would be a good thing if it were nice in the first place.


----------



## SarraSanborn (Jun 4, 2011)

That sounds horrifying. I'm so scared to have someone else do my makeup. It's one of my goals to become braver about and go do. It would help if I didn't like dragging my fiance with me to the mall where they do makeovers.
 



> Originally Posted by *tangerinex3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason they all end up being a fail. I guess it's mostly because it's what *they think* you would look good in and we wouldn't think of ever wearing it. They always seem to get the face darker than normal and stack on the eye shadows with a weird color of lipstick. I couldn't even *remove* mine too well every time too, like almost stained, but that would be a good thing if it were nice in the first place.


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 5, 2011)

When I went to ULTA today and they asked if I wanted to come on the 11th to get a makeover by Urban Decay. I signed up and I hope this one goes really well!! I'll post pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, at Sephora they asked if I wanted to try their "Beautiful &amp; Bronzed" makeover on the 25th I think... so I signed up for that too LOL

Seriously they shouldn't go wrong with Urban Decay, that's my current favorite!


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jun 6, 2011)

^I can't wait to see the pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gennett21 (Jun 6, 2011)

One thing that I have noticed about the makeup artist is they do not clean their cosmetics on a regular basic. They are not cleaning the cosmetics and the brushes after every use, they apply the makeup and put the brushes right back in their makeup belt. When I am purchasing makeup I only put the product on my hands unless I am getting match for a foundation color and usually when I go for that they always have to open a new foundation to try and match my color so I have been lucky about that. Every now and than I do see a makeup artist applying someone makeup and it looks beautiful.

I did have an experience a couple of weeks ago were I went into the Mac store to get a sample of the Mac face and body foundation and I was getting tested and the artist applied some of the Mac face and body foundation and the msf powder and dark and once I got out in the light and took a picture of the look I was looking a hot mess and as red as can be, lol. I was thinking wow, I better stick to doing my own makeup that was just me trying on the product.


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 12, 2011)

So I went yesterday to Ulta for the Urban Decay makeover. The makeup artist I had said she travels and works for Urban Decay, she was really nice and super positive. I told her I usually do black eyeliner and the pin-up look, so she could try something different. I did end up buying the cream to powder foundation. I hope it's worth it because it was $34!!! I got a huge eyeshadow primer and a pencil sharpener. If you bought 3 UD items you got a free gift... so below are all the pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My makeup did look good, very spring/summery. I would have preferred a more dramatic look but I was just glad I didn't have to come home and wash it all off! I also did a professional photo shoot with the makeup on but I don't have those pics yet. I'll post them when I get 'em!

















Sorry some of the quality of the pictures are so bad - cell phone camera...boo!!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 12, 2011)

No offense to you (you're gorgeous) but that makeup job doesn't look that great.  Maybe it's your phone like you said but the colors looks uneven and blotchy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No offense to you (you're gorgeous) but that makeup job doesn't look that great.  Maybe it's your phone like you said but the colors looks uneven and blotchy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



No I agree... it wasn't what I thought a professional would do. It looked better in person, hopefully the professional pics look better. I think I some contouring in those though and fixed my eyebrows. I liked the springy look, but I felt like it kinda made my face look very round.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 12, 2011)

I can't wait to see the pro pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That was a pretty nice free gift!  Was it empty bottles you brought back or something?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No offense to you (you're gorgeous) but that makeup job doesn't look that great.  Maybe it's your phone like you said but the colors looks uneven and blotchy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have to agree. The liner is uneven and the shadow too light to be Urban Decay. I love Urban Decay but that MUA should go back and get some training.


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 12, 2011)

OOH I forgot... I also got a liquid liner with the gift bag.. duh, how did I forget?!?! It's full sized and green (Shattered). 

I gotta get the photographer to photoshop the other pictures... I feel like I have super round face in all the pictures, so ehhh.. it's not as good as I thought LOL


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow what a great deal Amy


----------



## TMarie (Jun 13, 2011)

I had my makeup professionally done for my wedding many years ago and I ended up re-doing it myself.  It was not a good experience, but back then you didn't go for a trial run before the big day.  You just showed up on the day of and hoped it went well!


----------



## Visions (Jun 13, 2011)

Since I'm in Canada, I usually get mine done at the local Shoppers Drug Mart. I move so much though that the MUAs that I became friends with, I can't go in and see them anymore to get my makeup done.




  I went in so often to talk to the girls who were working that I knew the Beauty Boutique manager. Oddly, she, like the other girls liked having someone around to talk to part of the day.


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *TMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had my makeup professionally done for my wedding many years ago and I ended up re-doing it myself.  It was not a good experience, but back then you didn't go for a trial run before the big day.  You just showed up on the day of and hoped it went well!


 I always wondered if they did a test run. I'd demand it!


----------

